# Re-entering after Tier 5 visa expires



## rllchn (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi there,

My Youth Mobility Visa expires on June 8th 2013. I was planning on leaving on June 6th to travel for 2 weeks, come back to the UK on June 25th before fly out again to go home to NZ on June 27th.

Is there a certain amount of time you have to be out of the country before re-entering after your visa is expired or will I have problems coming back to the UK?

I will have my return flight printed so I have proof that I am not coming back to work illegally. 

Cheers


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

rllchn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My Youth Mobility Visa expires on June 8th 2013. I was planning on leaving on June 6th to travel for 2 weeks, come back to the UK on June 25th before fly out again to go home to NZ on June 27th.
> 
> ...


This pretty much considered a bad idea and there is a good chance you won't be allowed to re enter.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

This is going to look like a visa run to the border agents. Why are you going back to the UK? Why not just depart from wherever you're traveling?


----------



## rllchn (Apr 16, 2013)

I was thinking of that but I have already booked my flight from the UK and changing it to where I will be will be very expensive.. Although it might be worth it rather than having trouble at the border. 

I am going back to NZ as I am being sponsored by my current job so I need to apply from there.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

rllchn said:


> I was thinking of that but I have already booked my flight from the UK and changing it to where I will be will be very expensive.. Although it might be worth it rather than having trouble at the border.
> 
> I am going back to NZ as I am being sponsored by my current job so I need to apply from there.


It's worth it not to have a refused entry complicating your future visa application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think you have too much trouble re-entering UK for a short time until your flight to NZ. Just carry confirmed flight details to NZ, where you'll be staying and bank statement showing sufficient funds for your stay. Get a letter from your employer about sponsorship and the need to return home to apply for Tier 2 General visa.


----------



## rllchn (Apr 16, 2013)

I think you're right, I will see if I can change my flight.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think you need to change your flight. Make sure you write on the landing card the exact number of days till your flight home. If they ask what you will be doing in UK, just say to pack your bags to return home, and show them your flight confirmation. Should they have any doubt over your intentions, they can 'code' your passport so that if you don't leave on the day you said you will, they will be alerted and can find and detain you prior to removal.


----------



## rllchn (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok, great. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dani_elle (Jul 14, 2013)

rllchn said:


> Ok, great. Thanks for your help!


Hi rllchn, Curious to know what you decided to do, and how you got on with it. I am in a very similar situation and just trying to work out what my chances are.


----------



## rllchn (Apr 16, 2013)

I ended up leaving the day before my visa expired! I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

"Can you extend your stay or switch into another immigration category?

While you are in the UK under the youth mobility scheme, you cannot switch into any other category of the points-based system or into a *visitor route*. When your visa expires at the end of the 24 months, you cannot extend your stay."
UK Border Agency | Conditions of your stay

A visa-run, i.e. going abroad and then returning to get further stay as visitor amounts to the same thing, and Home Office is justified in denying you.


----------

